# Google rolling out Pilot Program



## ThePowerOutage (Dec 10, 2010)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> We're all ears.
> 
> The Chrome operating system is a work in progress. We’re looking for the right users to try it out and tell us how we can make it better.
> 
> ...


Source 

If only I lived in the US of A...


----------



## notmeanymore (Dec 10, 2010)

If only I was born a year earlier. Being 17 sucks. So much stuff you're just out of range for.


----------



## Clydefrosch (Dec 10, 2010)

im pretty sure the test objects were already given out anyway


----------



## gameboy13 (Dec 10, 2010)

I submitted for one. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Screw the age limit.


----------



## ThatDudeWithTheFood (Dec 10, 2010)

TehSkull said:
			
		

> If only I was born a year earlier. Being 17 sucks. So much stuff you're just out of range for.



Use parents name?


----------



## Rydian (Dec 10, 2010)

I signed up, I could use some sort of netbook and I'm alright with giving feedback.


----------



## _Chaz_ (Dec 10, 2010)

This is about to be awesome.


----------



## The Pi (Dec 10, 2010)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> ...based in the United States...


Oh, fuck you, fuck you!, FUCK YOU!!!


----------



## ecko (Dec 10, 2010)

ThePowerOutage said:
			
		

> If only I lived in the US of A...


so true :/


----------



## _Chaz_ (Dec 10, 2010)

Edit:

Damned lag.


----------



## Jakob95 (Dec 10, 2010)

Is there a 100% garuantee that you will get the netbook?


----------



## murkurie (Dec 10, 2010)

Clydefrosch said:
			
		

> im pretty sure the test objects were already given out anyway


Nope, 60k at least they are sending, and from what I understand only about 3000 have been sent out,

I signed up for one.


----------



## Fudge (Dec 10, 2010)

I submitted my application even though I'm not 18. I hope I get one.


----------



## ThePowerOutage (Dec 10, 2010)

Here's a review thing for those lucky enough to sign up
Review Here


----------



## impizkit (Dec 10, 2010)

Applied and I am old enough. And Im sure the German is wrong about these already being sent out. Why would the application still be there if they have already been sent.


----------



## Jakob95 (Dec 10, 2010)

murkurie said:
			
		

> Clydefrosch said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I just sent my application.  I hope I can get one.  Does it matter if you do it today?  Because since this program just opened today maybe I have a better chance of getting it then the people who are getting it tomorrow.


----------



## shango46 (Dec 10, 2010)

Well, tough luck Google. If it was open to Canadians then I could of tested it out for you. But you have to be picky about making it just for Americans and skipping a very large group of people who could test the piss out of it for you. Bad call.


----------



## SifJar (Dec 10, 2010)

Jakob95 said:
			
		

> murkurie said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It was opened before this time yesterday. Anyway, I wish I lived in the US


----------



## murkurie (Dec 10, 2010)

Jakob95 said:
			
		

> murkurie said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You have in till, the 21st to signup. it started two or three days ago sign ups, shipping is 2 day deliver by 10:30am.


----------



## Jakob95 (Dec 10, 2010)

SifJar said:
			
		

> Jakob95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh when will they send me an email about the confirmation how long do I have to wait?  I really hope I get to get one what are my chances?


----------



## dinofan01 (Dec 10, 2010)

well I applied. fingers crossed that I get one. It would be nice to take a computer to class rather then being over protective with my laptop now.


----------



## Satangel (Dec 10, 2010)

Would really do this, but I live in Europe so I'm screwed 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Damn, I would really put some effort in this, too bad....


----------



## murkurie (Dec 10, 2010)

Jakob95 said:
			
		

> SifJar said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


They don't send a Email, it's pure luck, if you search the internet you can find lists of city's that are getting them, but it's only till tomorrow's shipment


----------



## EpicJungle (Dec 10, 2010)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> ...based in the United States...



But.. but... CANADA IS RIGHT BESIDE THE USA!!!

WHAT THE FUCK


----------



## LightyKD (Dec 10, 2010)

I signed up for one! I hope I get one. I always wanted to be in a project like this


----------



## Joe88 (Dec 10, 2010)

Jakob95 said:
			
		

> Is there a 100% garuantee that you will get the netbook?


no, as they said in "what would make you a good pilot user" they want specific details what separates you from hordes of other people

I signed up for one
being a computer science major might put me over the top...


----------



## c_house (Dec 10, 2010)

Signed me and my dad up, he doesn't want it so I have double the chance of getting one


----------



## Pyrmon (Dec 10, 2010)

I signed up for one. I know I live in Canada, but whatever. Besides, why is there a country selection box if it's only open to americans?


----------



## Jakob95 (Dec 11, 2010)

Oh when will they send me an email about the confirmation how long do I have to wait?  I really hope I get to get one what are my chances?
[/quote]
They don't send a Email, it's pure luck, if you search the internet you can find lists of city's that are getting them, but it's only till tomorrow's shipment
[/quote]
What cities are getting it?


----------



## ganons (Dec 11, 2010)

i submitted even though im in uk.........


----------



## Jakob95 (Dec 11, 2010)

holy crap I put the wrong phone number by accident.


----------



## takeshi10123 (Dec 11, 2010)

I am out of luck because don't live in the USA.


----------



## Jakob95 (Dec 11, 2010)

Can you apply again if you put a different name?


----------



## Rydian (Dec 11, 2010)

Assuming you're using a google account (which they suggest) none of you under 18 are going to get one if you had your age as below 18 in your google account.

They say over 18 for legal reasons, and they're not going to risk that shit.


----------



## Jakob95 (Dec 11, 2010)

Rydian said:
			
		

> Assuming you're using a google account (which they suggest) none of you under 18 are going to get one if you had your age as below 18 in your google account.
> 
> They say over 18 for legal reasons, and they're not going to risk that shit.


FUCK I forgot about that.  How do I check how old i am in my Gmail account?  I might have faked the age before.  My YouTube account is linked to the Gmail account and for YouTube it says I am 17.

EDIT:  Another thing if my Dad applies on the same computer I applied will it work?


----------



## coolbho3000 (Dec 11, 2010)

UPS man came and went today. Dropped a package at my house that was NOT a cr-48. 

Guess they don't like to send these even to big name Android developers.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Jakob: Chill, none of the stuff you said really matters, humans get to read these and they'll accept you if they want you to test. They won't check the ages of any of your accounts, the 18+ thing is purely liability.


----------



## dinofan01 (Dec 11, 2010)

I think Jakob is really excited for this.


----------



## Jakob95 (Dec 11, 2010)

dinofan01 said:
			
		

> I think Jakob is really excited for this.


I am because I don't have any good devices that I can use to browse the web in.  The only thing I have is my desktop but its really limited because of my parents using it sometime.  The only other way I can go on the web is either the PSP/DS/iPod Touch/my Android smartphone/Wii but they are all to slow or either uncomfortable.  I want to be on the web more!  Does UPS work on Saturday and Sunday?  So like if Google Ships it out to me can I get it on Saturday or Sunday?

Also what are the chances of getting it if you live in New York City?


----------



## Joe88 (Dec 11, 2010)

UPS doesnt delivery on sat or sunday
it will most likely takes weeks to receive it (if you are even selected)

people made bots to submit to the program multiple times so now they are ip checking and invalidating any multiple submissions


----------



## murkurie (Dec 11, 2010)

If you want to track all the shipments and see if you will get one, someone made a flash program 
http://addicted-gamer.com/cr48-tracker/

Says two shipped for my city yesterday, maybe I'll see one Monday


----------



## myuusmeow (Dec 11, 2010)

2 people over at overclock.net got them already. They said they weren't even notified, just got a laptop in the mail. One guy posted pics. Looks cool, hope I get one.


----------



## dinofan01 (Dec 11, 2010)

murkurie said:
			
		

> If you want to track all the shipments and see if you will get one, someone made a flash program
> http://addicted-gamer.com/cr48-tracker/
> 
> Says two shipped for my city yesterday, maybe I'll see one Monday


two shipped to my little city too! one is already delivered but i guess fingers crossed for that last one!


----------



## Pliskron (Dec 11, 2010)

Looks like a cheap computer with a light weight os. The only way I'd be impressed is it was super fast or less than $150.


----------



## Joe88 (Dec 11, 2010)

a ton went to my city... most with overnight shipping apparently


----------



## Stephapanda (Dec 11, 2010)

I signed up for this, although it's very unlikely I'll be chosen out of so many people.


----------



## Narayan (Dec 11, 2010)

what if i make my uncle in the states register and have him ship it outside us?


----------



## trumpet-205 (Dec 11, 2010)

Applied already, an extra notebook is always handy.


----------



## chrisman01 (Dec 11, 2010)

WOW.  A free netbook?!  Too bad it can only use Chrome, which never played nice with me on my Acer...

Ah well, free is free.  Signed up!  ^.^


----------



## Jakob95 (Dec 11, 2010)

Joe88 said:
			
		

> a ton went to my city... most with overnight shipping apparently


What city do you live in?  

I went on that website and tracked my city and it said that they shipped 2 computers.  I applied 2 times.  OMG what if both of them are for me.  Then again it could be for someone else.


----------



## Joe88 (Dec 11, 2010)

staten island

8 shipped


----------



## Jakob95 (Dec 11, 2010)

Joe88 said:
			
		

> staten island
> 
> 8 shipped


Staten Island isn't a city...  I live in Queens and when I right Queens it says No packages for you.  But when I right Rego Park(which is in Queens) it gives me 2 packages.

EDIT:  It also says UPS Ground.  If its UPS Ground then it should come on monday right?


----------



## Fudge (Dec 11, 2010)

Maybe, just maybe.


----------



## Joe88 (Dec 11, 2010)

Jakob95 said:
			
		

> Joe88 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


as far as shipping goes it is a city


----------



## dinofan01 (Dec 11, 2010)

I think this site is getting our hopes up.


----------



## Sterling (Dec 11, 2010)

I applied a bit ago. I think the key is to follow their directions. When they say a 140 character limit, they mean a 140 character limit. Whether or not they tell you it's full. I bet the majority of people kept typing past this limit with a few long paragraphs.


----------



## Fudge (Dec 11, 2010)

Argentum Vir said:
			
		

> I applied a bit ago. I think the key is to follow their directions. When they say a 140 character limit, they mean a 140 character limit. Whether or not they tell you it's full. I bet the majority of people kept typing past this limit with a few long paragraphs.


I actually checked mine after I finished writing it and narrowed it down to exactly 140 characters.


----------



## Sterling (Dec 11, 2010)

fudgenuts64 said:
			
		

> Argentum Vir said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Same.


----------



## Stephapanda (Dec 11, 2010)

I hope those of you lying about your age / signing up under false names / duplicate applications realize that there's a chance you could be ruining the opportunity for someone who actually fits within the requirements and deserves a fair shot at this.

Not that you'd care since your actions are selfish and immature anyway, but I just thought I'd put that out there.


----------



## [M]artin (Dec 11, 2010)

To put the above message in kinder terms...

*STOP GOBBLING UP OUR CHROMETOPS YOU UNDERAGE FUCKS!*


----------



## Rydian (Dec 11, 2010)

Generally if you have to lie about your age it's because you're doing shit you shouldn't be doing.

How many of you have ever rated a product or given feedback?  Do you even know what chrome OS is?  It's not a normal netbook with chrome as the default browser, I can tell you that much.

EDIT: In addition, what do you think is going to happen if google finds out they sent you a netbook you weren't qualified for because you lied about your age (a legal requirement of theirs)?  Do you think they're just going to say "oh lol wutevr jus keep it neways i know u need it so ur parentz stop snooping on ur porn"?  No, they're not going to be happy.  Hey, how many of you have a gmail account, or a youtube account?  Do you think if you're caught lying about your age they'll be within their full rights to lock/ban it?

This is not lying about your age to view a trailer for an m-rated game on a site, guys.  They're asking your age as a legal disclaimer for senting you potentially a couple hundred dollars worth of hardware and unfinished software to be part of a testing program.  Do you think they're going to be unhappy, and perhaps take legal action if they found out you lied to get free stuff?  Hell yeah.

Anybody looking at this program as just "free netbook so my parents stop spying on me" needs a swift kick.


----------



## Sterling (Dec 11, 2010)

Rydian said:
			
		

> Generally if you have to lie about your age it's because you're doing shit you shouldn't be doing.
> 
> How many of you have ever rated a product or given feedback?  Do you even know what chrome OS is?  It's not a normal netbook with chrome as the default browser, I can tell you that much.
> 
> ...


I am one the internet around 15 - 30 hours a week. I wanted to put that as a college student  take my work and internet with me frequently. With the 140 character limit, I couldn't. So I just had to make do with how much time I use Chrome, and the fact that Google Docs is wonderful when used with college. 15 paragraphs shorter than it should have been, I can see clunky designs with Chrome, and I would make a prime testing figure because I actually take time to fill out tech surveys and stuff. There would be no lack of feedback from me.


----------



## Rydian (Dec 11, 2010)

I put that I'm in college so I'd be able to put it through it's paces properly and give feedback on what does and doesn't work (from some of the questions in various categories it seems VPN might not be possible, for one).


----------



## Sterling (Dec 11, 2010)

Rydian said:
			
		

> I put that I'm in college so I'd be able to put it through it's paces properly and give feedback on what does and doesn't work (from some of the questions in various categories it seems VPN might not be possible, for one).


Which would be bad ass if it did work. People like my dad would benefit from having a light weight OS, that boots up in mere seconds to use for work. Which requires VPN if he isn't at a secure designated connection.


----------



## dragon574444 (Dec 11, 2010)

Cool. I signed up.


----------



## GundamXXX (Dec 11, 2010)

Dont live in US but I applied anyway, it has a selection for country, why else would that be there? ;o

Besides nothing ventured nothing gained!
Hope I get through, Ive been dying to test this


----------



## DarkWay (Dec 11, 2010)

ThePowerOutage said:
			
		

> If only I lived in the US of A...




I applied...
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 just use the scroll down box and pick United Kingdom.


----------



## ganons (Dec 11, 2010)

DarkWay said:
			
		

> ThePowerOutage said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



what about state? you cant make that blank......


----------



## JoyConG (Dec 11, 2010)

It uses web based applications and not pc legacy software.

If that means I can't run much of what I've got on this PC, there's no point for me. Or am I misunderstanding?


----------



## murkurie (Dec 11, 2010)

Nintendude92 said:
			
		

> It uses web based applications and not pc legacy software.
> 
> If that means I can't run much of what I've got on this PC, there's no point for me. Or am I misunderstanding?


It's basically a bootable browser with a Linux core.


----------



## Jakob95 (Dec 11, 2010)

I was wondering if the 3G would be free forever or you have to pay monthly?  Did anyone here get theirs?

EDIT:  And when you break it you can get another one for free right?


----------



## Stephapanda (Dec 11, 2010)

Jakob95 said:
			
		

> I was wondering if the 3G would be free forever or you have to pay monthly?  Did anyone here get theirs?
> 
> EDIT:  And when you break it you can get another one for free right?
> 
> ...



http://www.computerworld.com/s/article/920...mp;pageNumber=1


I'm going to take a wild guess and say you haven't read any of the posts in this thread.


---


I've done video game testing before. That's completely different from this, but similar in some ways.


----------



## Frogman (Dec 11, 2010)

I got to have a tour of google studios and saw chrome os in action, not allowed to say much about it but it is very very cool


----------



## ThePowerOutage (Dec 11, 2010)

I used haxxors build a while back


----------



## SifJar (Dec 11, 2010)

Jakob95 said:
			
		

> I was wondering if the 3G would be free forever or you have to pay monthly?  Did anyone here get theirs?
> 
> EDIT:  And when you break it you can get another one for free right?



Why would they give you a second one if you're irresponsible enough to break your first one? Does it not make far more sense to give that second netbook to someone who will potentially take better care of it? Why give one person TWO netbooks, when you can give two people one each. Have a bit of sense...


----------



## Rydian (Dec 11, 2010)

Nintendude92 said:
			
		

> It uses web based applications and not pc legacy software.
> 
> If that means I can't run much of what I've got on this PC, there's no point for me. Or am I misunderstanding?You're understanding properly.
> 
> ...


Go away.


----------



## chrisman01 (Dec 11, 2010)

Rydian said:
			
		

> Jakob95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ROFL.


I hope I can get one... Never really used Google Docs or anything since I have open office, but if I got this netbook I could use it just for college homework, which would free up quite a few gigs on my Acer...


----------



## Jamstruth (Dec 11, 2010)

I'd quite like one as a quick laptop for going on messenger etc. My parents would probably also like it for quick web browsing provided its cheap enough. I'd like to apply for the Pilot but alas I am British


----------



## Jakob95 (Dec 12, 2010)

If anyone wants to check if you are getting one go to this website.
http://www.pastie.org/1366486

Then find your city.  After that there will be a tracking number there.  It won't tell you the address its being shipped out too.  If you want to know the address its being shipped out too you will have to call UPS and tell an agent your tracking number.  I just called and both of those packages in my cities aren't for me, one of my neighbors got it(maybe I will go take it who knows(jk)) pretty sad that I won't be getting one.


----------



## Stephapanda (Dec 12, 2010)

Jakob95 said:
			
		

> If anyone wants to check if they are getting one go to this website.
> http://www.pastie.org/1366486
> 
> Then find your city.  After that there will be a tracking number there.  It won't tell you the address its being shipped out too.  If you want to know the address its being shipped out too you will have to call UPS and tell an agent your tracking number.  I just called and both of those packages in my cities aren't for me, one of my neighbors got it(maybe I will go take it who knows(jk)) pretty sad that I won't be getting one.


----------



## Rydian (Dec 12, 2010)

Go.
Away.


----------



## Gh0sti (Dec 12, 2010)

i might be getting it hudsonville mi is on there


----------



## Joe88 (Dec 12, 2010)

the tracker hasnt been updated since about 3PM est on friday afternoon
you shipment wont be on there if you signed up from this thread

you had to register by at the latest on the 9th for it to be on there


----------



## Gh0sti (Dec 12, 2010)

actually i filled mine out dec 10 and 2 of them are going to the city that i live in so might be me


----------



## Langin (Dec 12, 2010)

Submitted, tough I live in Holland, but I am good at these things, like on the new Dashboard for the xbox 360.

Screw the age limit and country thing.


----------



## SifJar (Dec 12, 2010)

Joe88 said:
			
		

> the tracker hasnt been updated since about 3PM est on friday afternoon
> you shipment wont be on there if you signed up from this thread
> 
> you had to register by at the latest on the 9th for it to be on there
> ...



No, it isn't. Did you bother to read the post above yours? Just because two are going to your city doesn't mean either is going to you.

"Gee, you mean other people signed up for this thing besides me?" Yeah, I do.


----------



## murkurie (Dec 13, 2010)

How about some specs

Processor: Intel Atom Processor N455 1.66GHz 512K Cache
Chipset: Intel CG82NM10 PCH
Motherboard: Tripod Motherboard MARIO – 6050A240910 – MB – A03
Ram: Hynix 2GB DDR3 1Rx8 PC3 – 10600S Ram
Read Only Memory: ITE IT8500E Flash ROM
SSD Drive: SanDisk sdsa4dh-016G 16GB SATA SSD
Wireless Wan: Qualcomm Gobi2000 PCI Express Mini Card
3g Adapter: AzureWave 802.11 a/b/g/n PCI-E Half MiniCard
Bluetooth: Atheros AR5BBU12 Bluetooth V2.1 EDR

and the SSD is removable/replaceable


----------



## evandixon (Dec 13, 2010)

Eh.

My laptop has Chrome OS beside Windows 7.  I can use it whenever...


----------



## Gh0sti (Dec 13, 2010)

SifJar said:
			
		

> Joe88 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



look it was a coincidence ok it would be awesome if one of them was coming to me, sure the city i live in has alot of people but chances are maybe one of them might come to me since i live there and i am legally allowed to get one since of my age but anyways ill see by tomorrow if i get one


----------



## Joe88 (Dec 13, 2010)

murkurie said:
			
		

> How about some specs
> 
> Processor: Intel Atom Processor N455 1.66GHz 512K Cache
> Chipset: Intel CG82NM10 PCH
> ...


also gets 8hr battery life and 8 day standby


----------



## Stephapanda (Dec 13, 2010)

squirrelman10 said:
			
		

> SifJar said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wow, you have a time machine?


----------



## Advi (Dec 13, 2010)

Stephapanda said:
			
		

> squirrelman10 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


that's a dick thing to say.

he has just as much a chance as anybody else to receive one, let him have his fun


----------



## Stephapanda (Dec 13, 2010)

edit/
Never mind, I'm not going to bother with this one.


----------



## Javier78 (Dec 13, 2010)

Wow, one package going to my small town in New jersey. Hmm...

I'm going to remain cautiously optimistic here.


----------



## Gh0sti (Dec 13, 2010)

well hmm idk prob wont get one since i did signup late on friday night, how are those people getting that info anyways on where the laptops are going


----------



## trumpet-205 (Dec 13, 2010)

Is there a cap for this program? I signed up late for this program, so chances are slim.


----------



## Stephapanda (Dec 13, 2010)

Supposedly they will be sending out 60k units.


----------



## trumpet-205 (Dec 13, 2010)

60K? Then I maybe have a shot at this.


----------



## Langin (Dec 13, 2010)

How much space does this thing have on its hard drive?

wait, ehm only 20 GB SSD?


----------



## Joe88 (Dec 13, 2010)

Lightning said:
			
		

> How much space does this thing have on its hard drive?
> 
> wait, ehm only 20 GB SSD?


16GB

its meant to be cloud based


----------



## Langin (Dec 13, 2010)

Joe88 said:
			
		

> Lightning said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



cloud based?

Fuck only 16 GB!? I can fill that in a day!


----------



## Wabsta (Dec 13, 2010)

ecko said:
			
		

> ThePowerOutage said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You're from the Netherlands, ofcourse you don't want to live in the USA, silly Ecko. (SUDDENLY, AGE RESTRICTIONS, EVERYWHERE)

Anyway, it's cool that ChromeOS is comming closer, I may buy a netbook when it gets released.
It would be cool if they did this in the Netherlands too tho..

EDIT: Nvm Ecko, saw that you're 21 already, so, (SUDDENLY, RESTRICTIONS, EVERYWHERE)


----------



## Langin (Dec 13, 2010)

Wabsta said:
			
		

> ecko said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Just try to enter, I did as well. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Edit: you may never know, they can chose you!


----------



## Devin (Dec 13, 2010)

I signed me, and my mother up. Even though I am only 15 years old, I believe that I could give them great feedback/support on the new Chrome Notebook.


----------



## SifJar (Dec 13, 2010)

Lightning said:
			
		

> How much space does this thing have on its hard drive?
> 
> wait, ehm only 20 GB SSD?



16GB, and its replaceable. So you could stick in a cheap larger one.

Anyone know anything about the "jailbreak switch" that was mentioned before it started shipping? What exactly does it do, does it allow you to dual boot another OS? Is it a physical hardware switch e.g. on the side of the netbook?


----------



## DaRk_ViVi (Dec 13, 2010)

Well I signed up even if I'm in Italy. xD
After all, nobody blocked me from selecting Country -> Italy in the Pilot Program.


----------



## Advi (Dec 13, 2010)

RoxasIsSora said:
			
		

> I signed me, and my mother up. Even though I am only 15 years old, I believe that I could give them great feedback/support on the new Chrome Notebook.


I would be surprised if they even cared about your age.

Also, about the capacity, that's still huge when you consider the device is only intended to be used as an Internet device. The tradeoff of capacity for an SSD was smart in my opinion; faster boot times and lower power consumption.


----------



## Tornadosurvives (Dec 13, 2010)

Lol I signed up as well.  It would be nice to receive one 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I'm 14 and I don't care about the age restriction


----------



## Devin (Dec 13, 2010)

Now that I think about it. My father is also looking for a light weight OS for himself, and his employees. I'm mostly likely going to give him a call, to see if he'd be interested in signing his business up for the Chrome Notebook. (Prototype I presume.) I'll have to research the Chrome OS to see if it's what he's looking for.


----------



## ThePowerOutage (Dec 13, 2010)

SifJar said:
			
		

> Lightning said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It allows you to go into "Developer Mode" where you can use the shell.
I'm sure someone will get Windows on this, but remember the main reason Google are sending these things out is to get feedback and bug reports.


----------



## SifJar (Dec 13, 2010)

ThePowerOutage said:
			
		

> SifJar said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


All you get is shell access? Meh, that sounds fairly boring...


----------



## ThePowerOutage (Dec 13, 2010)

SifJar said:
			
		

> ThePowerOutage said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


There is a lot to be done in shell...
(Install Gnome, ect.)


----------



## m3rox (Dec 13, 2010)

signed up, hope I qualify


----------



## Wabsta (Dec 13, 2010)

Lightning said:
			
		

> Wabsta said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well, thanks for motivating me to do that, just applied


----------



## Advi (Dec 13, 2010)

ThePowerOutage said:
			
		

> SifJar said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This device's specifications are kinda wimpy so a desktop environment like LXDE would be better. Especially since the storage capacity is pretty small, and GNOME's install size is pretty big.


----------



## murkurie (Dec 13, 2010)

SifJar said:
			
		

> Lightning said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I wish every thing would stop being called Jailbreak, all it is dev mode access. 

And for the people outside the US signing up, even if you are chosen, you would wouldn't get it, there shipping via UPS, who will probably just refuse to send. and if you did get one, the free 3g wouldn't work, verizon only, which means EVDO/CDMA, no gsm.


----------



## shadow1w2 (Dec 14, 2010)

I got an email on this on the 7th and signed up ASAP.
Knowing my luck I won't get one no matter what but I'm still kinda hoping.

I'm pretty sure I'd be a good feedback giving user, so their loss.

Maybe I'll write a review for my fellow GBAtempers on how well it does gaming wise.

I'm thinking minecraft all over the place first chance. xD
Plus ofcourse some emulators.

Very curious about that machine.

Ok enough dreaming of free crap....


----------



## Rydian (Dec 14, 2010)

shadow1w2 said:
			
		

> I'm thinking minecraft all over the place first chance. xD
> Plus ofcourse some emulators.
> 
> Very curious about that machine.
> ...


This is not a normal netbook.  Do you even know what the Chrome OS is?

*How many of you signed up without even knowing what the fuck this product is?*

It's not some normal netbook with google chrome as the default browser, I'm telling you that right now.


----------



## Joe88 (Dec 14, 2010)

im pretty sure barely anybody in this thread knows what it is
most of which are thinking they are still getting one and gonna install windows 7 on it


----------



## DeMoN (Dec 14, 2010)

I chose the Education category and it kept asking me about my business.  What the hell?


----------



## Gh0sti (Dec 14, 2010)

@Rydian, yea i did take a look at what google chrome os is its just pretty much the web browser itself that automatically starts, and there's an app store to run google chrome apps from a web based browser, all of your programs will be saved in a cloud base, so that if you lose your netbook or want to continue using another netbook that uses google chrome just login and resume from where you were, this net book is just for web browsing and doing your work online, nothing like windows at all and a faster boot time which is only 10secs from turned off and free 3G network with it being 100mbs, by the way anyone know what that is like just having 100mbs? is that like bandwith or how much you can download?


----------



## Rydian (Dec 14, 2010)

DeMoN said:
			
		

> I chose the Education category and it kept asking me about my business.  What the hell?


Same here, then I realized those are for people ordering for their company or a place they run to test it in a work environment, individuals should choose "individual".


----------



## DsHacker14 (Dec 14, 2010)

I submitted an application. Hopefully I get one to test. :3


----------



## SifJar (Dec 14, 2010)

squirrelman10 said:
			
		

> is that like bandwith or how much you can download?



Yes. (Maybe you should learn what bandwidth is).


----------



## Rydian (Dec 14, 2010)

Actually bandwidth is max speed,

What people often call "bandwidth" is really "total of bandwidth usage in a specified period", so people find it easier to call THAT bandwidth and to call bandwidth "speed".


----------



## Gh0sti (Dec 15, 2010)

yea but you can go over that 100mbs then they start charging you so how does that work out is it usage or downloading? thats what im confused about


----------



## Joe88 (Dec 15, 2010)

ups has started encrypting the shipment numbers so they cant be tracked


----------



## Sterling (Dec 15, 2010)

Joe88 said:
			
		

> ups has started encrypting the shipment numbers so they cant be tracked


Lol, good for them.


----------



## Joe88 (Dec 15, 2010)

a gamer has recracked it

only a few more thousand shipped today


----------



## murkurie (Dec 15, 2010)

Joe88 said:
			
		

> ups has started encrypting the shipment numbers so they cant be tracked


Tracker was updated  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Google, didn't encrypt it, they just randomized them, so no more easy to guess numbers, but the guy who runs the tracker figured it already, but he removed the ability to see the ref # or the tracking number because it broke the UPS TOS, all it shows now is the city and zip code.


----------



## SifJar (Dec 15, 2010)

squirrelman10 said:
			
		

> yea but you can go over that 100mbs then they start charging you so how does that work out is it usage or downloading? thats what im confused about


Usage IS downloading. If you browse to a web page, the page DOWNLOADS onto your computer. That's how the internet works.


----------



## Rydian (Dec 15, 2010)

I just got trolled so hard.  Came home to find a UPS truck coming out of my street, turns out it was for the neighbors.


----------



## Devin (Dec 15, 2010)

Rydian said:
			
		

> I just got trolled so hard.  Came home to find a UPS truck coming out of my street, turns out it was for the neighbors.








 I typed in my City, and State and it brought up a single result....3 area codes away from my house.


----------



## Sterling (Dec 15, 2010)

Rydian said:
			
		

> I just got trolled so hard.  Came home to find a UPS truck coming out of my street, turns out it was for the neighbors.


Speak for yourself, the doorbell woke me up... The UPS guy brought us a package, it was a metal detector.


----------



## shadow1w2 (Dec 16, 2010)

Rydian said:
			
		

> shadow1w2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It runs Java.
Chrome OS, is an OS. 
The rest is a normal netbook with a minimal hardware set. 
It just runs Chrome OS which is Chrome browser based and by default should run Java and Flash.
Plenty of emulators made under Java.
Plus Minecraft was made in Java.

My curiousness is about how well the OS handles this stuff.
Considering the CPU it should have it should be fine though but that's the first thing I usually test.

No need to be frustrated with the overall number of entries. Google is picking who gets in. So its really up to them despite the numbers.


----------



## Joe88 (Dec 16, 2010)

I doubt it will handle minecraft at any near decent / acceptable framerate

even my laptop has trouble with minecraft


----------



## shadow1w2 (Dec 16, 2010)

Joe88 said:
			
		

> I doubt it will handle minecraft at any near decent / acceptable framerate
> 
> even my laptop has trouble with minecraft



Ya same here.
But mines like two years old by now.

Not gonna stop me from trying it on a Chrome OS netbook though.
I managed to run it just fine on a netbook on demo in a store once though. 
Cheapest one I could find too, and it ran smoothly.
So considering they might be using up to date or semi up to date hardware it should be fine I bet.

I'm just curious to find out is all.


----------



## murkurie (Dec 16, 2010)

shadow1w2 said:
			
		

> Rydian said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


As far, as I have heard there is no java on it, it doesn't have a desktop, chromeOS is basically a bootable broswer. But using dev mode, someone did dual boot with ubuntu, so you could play minecraft on it I guess


----------



## Joe88 (Dec 16, 2010)

you mean classic?

I was referring to alpha, classic works fine for me

I have a amd athlon II X2 and a radeon 4100 and still have framerate hipups


----------



## Devin (Dec 17, 2010)

25 Google Chrome Notebooks were harmed in this video, but no data was lost.

A video, for lol.


----------



## shadow1w2 (Dec 17, 2010)

Woot, awesome video.
If just to watch laptops get smashed. xD



			
				murkurie said:
			
		

> As far, as I have heard there is no java on it, it doesn't have a desktop, chromeOS is basically a bootable broswer. But using dev mode, someone did dual boot with ubuntu, so you could play minecraft on it I guess
> 
> You need a desktop to run Java?
> Java is used in alot of Google Apps ya know.
> ...



I was reffering to Alpha as well. 
On my laptop Alpha hiccups only rarely but slows down on Normal or higher view distance.
Normal is fine unless I'm outside.

Right now my laptop is the only thing that can run the game in my house.


----------



## murkurie (Dec 17, 2010)

shadow1w2 said:
			
		

> Woot, awesome video.
> If just to watch laptops get smashed. xD
> 
> 
> ...


Java and JavaScript are entirely different,  and that plugin you speak of is a way to use the JRE in a browser for applets. and as far as I know, google uses 0 java in any of there online apps, only java script


----------



## SifJar (Dec 17, 2010)

RoxasIsSora said:
			
		

> 25 Google Chrome Notebooks were harmed in this video, but no data was lost.
> 
> A video, for lol.



In that video, there is a blackboard with a mathematical puzzle on it. The guy who solved it got a free Cr-48 (I know, they're free anyway, but his was guaranteed, and maybe he didn't have to be in the US). He solved the puzzle, converted the numbers he got as the solution to letters, appended them to the end of goog.le (google's url shortening service) and arrived at a page congratulating him for solving the mensa verified puzzle and allowing him to input his details to claim his netbook.


----------



## Stevetry (Dec 17, 2010)

anyone got any of the notebooks ?


----------



## Joe88 (Dec 18, 2010)

tracker now says one is coming to my zip code on monday


----------



## ThatDudeWithTheFood (Dec 18, 2010)

Joe88 said:
			
		

> tracker now says one is coming to my zip code on monday



Lucky I wish I could test.


----------



## Haloman800 (Dec 18, 2010)

SifJar said:
			
		

> RoxasIsSora said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Source?


----------



## trumpet-205 (Dec 18, 2010)

Joe88 said:
			
		

> tracker now says one is coming to my zip code on monday


Not for me. No package to my ZIP code.


----------



## SifJar (Dec 18, 2010)

haloman800 said:
			
		

> SifJar said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Plenty of links telling the story here : http://www.google.co.uk/search?hl=en&s...q=&gs_rfai=


----------



## GH0ST (Dec 18, 2010)

Even for that one it was *US only * ( the winner is a french guy Sylvain Zimmer in fact he said : The form says that I should live in the U.S. to receive the notebook but sorry that’s not the case obviously! I left the address of a U.S. relative but I can’t imagine it being a real issue just for one laptop. I’ll keep everybody updated as I get contacted by Google. )


----------



## Hypershad12 (Dec 20, 2010)

I found an easier way to register after I got a weird referral to the program: services.google.com/fb/forms/cr48basic


----------



## Joe88 (Dec 21, 2010)

it wasnt mine, says delivered but I didnt get anything


----------



## dragon574444 (Dec 21, 2010)

Haven't gotten mine, not that I'm expecting one. Would be nice though...


----------



## golden (Dec 21, 2010)

Just read through all 11 pages and all I got from this thread is Jakob95 is really annoying. 

Also, since they tell you that they will specifically contact you if you are selected, why is everyone so intent on finding secret UPS logs etc? Won't they contact you through one of your contacts in the app saying "Hey congrats it's coming!"


----------



## Satangel (Dec 21, 2010)

Just swept through this review of the CR-48, it's pretty positive. 
IMHO it's just a sort of pioneer thingy, it's something for the near future.


----------



## Rydian (Dec 21, 2010)

golden said:
			
		

> Also, since they tell you that they will specifically contact you if you are selected, why is everyone so intent on finding secret UPS logs etc? Won't they contact you through one of your contacts in the app saying "Hey congrats it's coming!"


We've heard of people getting them with no notice.


----------



## Deleted User (Dec 21, 2010)

Crap, only 16 and Lived in the USA...well I hope something else is there in two years where I might be in the USA.


----------



## golden (Dec 22, 2010)

I think my dad's company is getting a batch of 10-20 of these sweet things. Hopefully he can get me one to test. Excited!!


----------

